# Filter GPH (gallons per hour) filtration.



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Hey all, i was just looking at GPH in different filters and came across this list of them for different filters, maybe this will be helpfull to some people : victory:

AquaBoss 53=105gph (2200-400L/H)

Aqua Szut Cascade N300=8-66gph (30-250L/H)
Aqua Szut Cascade N500=10-119gph (40-450L/H)

Aqua-Tech 5-15=105gph
Aqua-Tech 10-20=120gph
Aqua-Tech 20-40=160gph
Aqua-Tech 30-60=330gph

Aquaclear 5-20=100gph
Aquaclear 30=150gph
Aquaclear 50=200gph
Aquaclear 70=300gph
Aquaclear 110=500gph

Aquamaster 350=350gph
Aquamaster 400=400gph

Aqueon 10=100gph
Aqueon 20=125gph
Aqueon 30=200gph
Aqueon 55=325gph

Eheim Liberty 2040=39-100GPH (150-380 L/H)
Eheim Liberty 2041 = 58-150GPH (220-570L/H)
Eheim Liberty 2042 = 84-201GPH (320-760L/H)

Elite Hush 5=100gph
Elite Hush 10=87gph
Elite Hush 35=145gph

Emperor 280=280gph
Emperor 400=400gph

Marineland HOT Magnum 250gph

Millennium 1000=90gph
Millennium 2000=160gph

Nanon Hang-On 15gph

Penguin Biowheel 100B=100gph
Penguin Biowheel 150=150gph
Penguin Biowheel 200=200gph
Penguin Biowheel 280-280gph
Penguin Biowheel 350=350gph
Penguin Biowheel 400=400gph

Rena Smartfilter 20=80gph
Rena Smartfilter 30=150gph
Rena Smartfilter 55=250gph

Tetra Tec PF 150=150gph
Tetra Tec PF 300=300gph
Tetra Tec PF 500=500gph

Top Fin 10=50gph
Top Fin 20=100gph
Top Fin 30=150gph
Top Fin 40=200gph
Top Fin 60=300gph

ViaAqua Vitalife 100=100gph
ViaAqua Vitalife 200=190gph

Whisper 3i=20gph
Whisper 10=90gph
Whisper 20=100gph
Whisper 30=150gph
Whisper 40=200gph
Whisper 60=300gph
Whisper 20-40=210gph

Canister Filters:
Aquael Minikani 21 - 21=79GPH (80 - 300L/H)
Aquael Minikani 32 - 32=92GPH (120 - 350L/H)
Aquael Unimax 150 - 39=119GPH (150 - 450L/H)
Aquael Unimax 150 Plus=119GPH (450L/H / UV Sterilizer UV: 5 W)
Aquael Unimax 250=172GPH (650L/H)
Aquael Unimax 250 Plus=172GPH (650 L/H / UVSterilizer UV: 9 W)
Aquael Unimax 500 =396GPH (1500 L/H)
Aquael Unimax 500 Plus = 396GPH (1500 L/H / UVSterilizer UV: 9 W)
Aquael Unimax 700=449GPH (1700 L/H)
Aquael Unimax 700 Plus = 449GPH (1700 L/H / UV Sterilizer UV: 11 )W

Aqua Silent 2=105gph (400L/H)
Aqua Silent 3=265gph (600L/H)
Aqua Silent 4=265gph (600L/H)

Classic 2211 = 79GPH (300L/H)
Classic 2213 = 116GPH (440L/H)
Classic 2215 = 172GPH (650L/H)
Classic 2217 = 264GPH (1000L/H)
Classic 2250 = 315GPH (1200L/H)
Classic 2260 = 634GPH (2400L/H)

Ecco 2232 = 105GPH (400L/H)
Ecco 2234 = 132GPH (500L/H)
Ecco 2236 = 158GPH (600L/H)

Ecco Pro 130 = 132GPH (500L/H)
Ecco Pro 200 = 158GPH (600L/H)
Ecco Pro 300 = 198GPH (750L/H)

Fluval FX5=607gph (2300L/H)
Fluval G3=185gph
Fluval G6=264gph
Fluval U1=65gph
Fluval U2=105gph
Fluval U3=155gph
Fluval U4=260gph
Fluval 105=85gph
Fluval 205=110gph
Fluval 305=185gph
Fluval 405=225gph

JBL CristalProfi e700=211gph (800L/H)
JBL CristalProfi e900=238gph (900L/H)
JBL CristalProfi E1500=396gph(1500L/H)

Ocean Clear canister filter (external pump required)"
317=800-1500gph (3028-5680L/H)
318=500-1600gph (1893-6060L/H)
375 W/18W UV=500-1600gph (1890-6060L/H)

354 Poly Bead Mech & Bio Filter=500-1200gph (1890-4540L/H)-recommended install after mechanical filter as the 340 or 325

Odyssea CFS 4 835=265gph (600L/H)
Odyssea CFS 4 838=315gph (1200L/H)
Odyssea CFS 4 829=400gph (1500L/H)

Professionel 2227 wet/dry = 277GPH (1050L/H) (Tank Volume: up to 350L)
Professionel 2229 wet/dry = 277GPH (1050L/H) (Tank Volume: up to 600L)

Professionel 2327 wet/dry ThermoFilter = 277GPH (210W Heater / 1050L/H) (Tank Volume: up to 350L)
Professionel 2329 wet/dry ThermoFilter = 277GPH (210W Heater / 1050L/H) (Tank Volume: up to 600L)

Professionel 2 2026 = 172GPH (650L/H)
Professionel 2 2028 = 277GPH (1050L/H)

Professionel 2 2126 Thermofilter = 251GPH (210W Heater / 950L/H)
Professionel 2 2128 Thermofilter = 277GPH (210W Heater / 1050L/H)

Professionel 2 2222 = 132GPH (500L/H)
Professionel 2 2224 = 185GPH (700L/H)
Professionel 2 2226 = 251GPH (950L/H)
Professionel 2 2228 = 277GPH (1050L/H)

Professionel 2 2322 Thermofilter = 132GPH (150W Heater / 500L/H)
Professionel 2 2322 Thermofilter = 185GPH (150W Heater / 700L/H) 
Professionel 2 2324 Thermofilter = 185GPH (150W Heater / 700L/H)

Professionel 3 electronic 350 (2074) = 396GPH (1500L/H)
Professionel 3 electronic 450 (2076) = 435GPH (1650L/H)
Professionel 3 electronic 700 (2078) = 488GPH (1850L/H)

Professionel 3 250 (2071) = 238GPH (900L/H)
Professionel 3 350 (2073) = 277GPH (1050L/H)
Professionel 3 600 (2075) = 330GPH (1250L/H)
Professionel 3 2080 = 449GPH (1700L/H)

Rena XP1=250gph
Rena XP2=300gph
Rena XP3=350gph
Rena XP4=450gph

Tetratec EX400=105gph (400L/H)
Tetratec EX600=265gph (600L/H)
Tetratec EX700=185gph (700L/H
Tetratec EX1200=315gph (1200L/H)
Tetratec EX2400=634gph (2400L/H)


Diatom Filters:
Vortex D1 =250gph
Vortex XL=400gph


----------

